# Whole house audio and video



## ACGREEN (Feb 23, 2007)

Does anyone have any experience with a good whole house audio and video distribution system? I am building so my options are wide open. I was looking at the audio authority system, but was hoping to find something with a better control method. I would really like to stay under $5,000 and would like something wireless.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Why pay all that extra money for wireless if you’re building? That’s usually what people want who have already built and retro-wiring is difficult. :huh: 

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Well, what are your requirements? How many independent "zones", how many total speaker pairs? And how do you mean by wireless? Wireless control?


----------



## ACGREEN (Feb 23, 2007)

It depends on the cost. You can easily spend $1000 or more wiring. i will be able to run wiring for speakers but wonder if it will be easier to go wireless for video. How knows what will be the standard for HD video in the future. I plan to run lots of CAT5 for future growth and maybe just wire everything with CAT5 now. 

Does anyone have any thoughts/experience with distribution systems and set-ups?


----------



## ACGREEN (Feb 23, 2007)

I want a minimum of 3 zones of video and 4 zones of audio, but can get away with 3 zones of both. I have 4 /audio/video sources now, but would like some future expandability. I currently have an iPronto with has RF capability, so that will work for a control, but I have seen some neat distribution systems with GUI controls. 

My current plan is to run audio/video through my RX-Z9 receiver to all sources with the aid of some splitters. This will allow us to watch and listen to the same source throughout the house.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

ACGREEN said:


> It depends on the cost. You can easily spend $1000 or more wiring.


 Just how big is your house? You can get a 1000’ spool of speaker wire for about $350, and 1000 ft. of Cat 5e for $120. 



> I want a minimum of 3 zones of video and 4 zones of audio, but can get away with 3 zones of both. I have 4 /audio/video sources now, but would like some future expandability. I currently have an iPronto with has RF capability, so that will work for a control, but I have seen some neat distribution systems with GUI controls.
> 
> My current plan is to run audio/video through my RX-Z9 receiver to all sources with the aid of some splitters. This will allow us to watch and listen to the same source throughout the house.


If that’s what you’re after, being able to see the same source all over the house, technically that’s only one zone. Typically for whole house, a “zone” is a location where you can select the source independent of every other zone – i.e. utilize a different sources in each zone.



> My current plan is to run audio/video through my RX-Z9 receiver to all sources with the aid of some splitters.


You can use splitters for audio, but not for video. If you’re just distributing regular video to from a single source (zone) to those locations, you may not need any splitting. There are enough outputs on the Z9 to send audio and video to four locations, if you use the extra monitor output and VCR and DVR outputs. (You could use the CDR outputs to get audio for the second monitor out.) All those jacks have audio and video from the selected source present on them. If you want full independence for all the locations, you’re talking about some additional distribution hardware. However, you could get limited second zone capability with the Yamaha’s Record Out function.

Kinda hard to tell what the future holds for HD multi-zone, though. AudioControl makes systems capable of transmitting component video over Cat5 – that might be your best bet for being HD ready. However, I don’t know of any multi-zone equipment that supports HD video at this time.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## ACGREEN (Feb 23, 2007)

don't think that I am allowed to post links yet, but the Audio Authority AVAtrix looks promising. It distributes Audio and digital audio as well as HD video even digital HD video through DVI. Looks like there are hidden costs as the signals are distributed through CAT5 and requires their wall plates to convert it back into a usable signal.

they also have numerous switches and splitters. Does anyone have any experience with Audio Authority products?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Can’t say that I’ve ever heard of them. You’re past five posts, so you can post links. 

Regards,
Wayne


----------

